# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Dodo koi 2014 agustus jumbo tosai gosanke KC(GO)

## rvidella

Hello ......

KEEPING CONTEST - MODIFICATION GROW OUT

Keeping Contest for 6 months Starting Now to 30 January 2014
Sistem Lelang dari Rp 500,000 kelipatan 100rb berakhir Senin, 1 September 2014 pukul 20:00 Waktu server KOI-S dengan perpanjangan waktu 5 menit untuk semua ikan

KOHAKU 
Juara 1: 5% dari Omzet Group Kohaku
Juara 2: 3% dari Omzet Group Kohaku
Juara 3: 2% dari Omzet Group Kohaku

SANKE 
Juara 1: 5% dari Omzet Group Sanke
Juara 2: 3% dari Omzet Group Sanke
Juara 3: 2% dari Omzet Group Sanke

SHOWA 
Juara 1: 5% dari Omzet Group Showa
Juara 2: 3% dari Omzet Group Showa
Juara 3: 2% dari Omzet Group Showa

GRAND CHAMPION: 2% dari Omzet 3 Group
BEST IN SIZE: 1% dari Omzet 3 Group

10% Hasil Penjualan akan diserahkan ke KOI-S

Acara ini adalah acara keeping contest di kolam pilihan pemenang lelang, tetapi panitia memberikan opsi untuk memeliharakan ikan-ikan ini di kolam fasilitas Panitia yang berada di Lengkong, Majalengka. Biaya pemeliharaan selama 6 bulan adalah Rp 1jt/ekor. Resiko kematian atau penurunan kualitas menjadi tanggungan peserta acara ini. Kolam @ lengkong berukuran 20x10 dengan kedalaman 2m.


Jika ada pertanyaan, hubungi Dodo Koi @ 08170922688 / pin bb 20c49108

Ikan-ikan ini berukuran 34-47cm, kelahiran Agustus - September 2013.
Demikian penampakannya .... HIDUP KOI LOKAL!!!!

KOHAKU










SANKE








SHOWA

----------


## rvidella

kohaku 1
500,000


kohaku 2
500,000


kohaku 3
500,000


kohaku 4
500,000


kohaku 5
500,000


kohaku 6
500,000


kohaku 7
500,000


kohaku 8
500,000


kohaku 9
500,000


kohaku 10
500,000


kohaku 11
500,000


kohaku 12
500,000


kohaku 13
500,000


kohaku 14
500,000


kohaku 15
500,000


kohaku 16
500,000


kohaku 17
500,000


kohaku 18
500,000


kohaku 19
500,000


kohaku 20
500,000


kohaku 21
500,000


kohaku 22
500,000


kohaku 23
500,000


kohaku 24
500,000


kohaku 25
500,000


kohaku 26
500,000


kohaku 27
500,000


kohaku 28
500,000


kohaku 29
500,000






sanke 1
500,000


sanke 2
500,000


sanke 3
500,000


sanke 4
500,000


sanke 5
500,000


sanke 6
500,000


sanke 7
500,000


sanke 8
500,000


sanke 9
500,000


sanke 10
500,000


sanke 11
500,000


sanke 12
500,000


sanke 13
500,000


sanke 14
500,000


sanke 15
500,000


sanke 16
500,000


sanke 17
500,000


sanke 18
500,000


sanke 19
500,000


sanke 20
500,000


sanke 21
500,000






showa 1
500,000


showa 2
500,000


showa 3
500,000


showa 4
500,000


showa 5
500,000


showa 6
500,000


showa 7
500,000


showa 8
500,000


showa 9
500,000


showa 10
500,000


showa 11
500,000


showa 12
500,000


showa 13
500,000


showa 14
500,000


showa 15
500,000


showa 16
500,000


showa 17
500,000

----------


## bagasichsan

info lebih detail ikannya dong Om Dodo...... Sizenya? Penangkarnya? Induknya?  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## epoe

*Group Kohaku : Masing2* 500rb


*Group Sanke : Masing2 500rb*


*Group Showa : masing2 500rb*

----------


## epoe

*Semuanya saya pilih Opsi GO 6 Bulan :   opsi untuk memeliharakan ikan-ikan ini di kolam fasilitas Panitia yang  berada di Lengkong, Majalengka. Biaya pemeliharaan selama 6 bulan adalah  Rp 1jt/ekor. Resiko kematian atau penurunan kualitas menjadi tanggungan  peserta acara ini. Kolam @ lengkong berukuran 20x10 dengan kedalaman  2m.*  :Pray2:

----------


## rvidella

> info lebih detail ikannya dong Om Dodo...... Sizenya? Penangkarnya? Induknya?



size sudah ya ,.... antara 34-47cm

penangkarnya Cheng Kwok Kwai ikan dari pandaan surabaya

induknya .... kohaku dari momotaro, sanke dari momotaro, showa dari dainichi 

lahir agustus-september 2013

----------


## rvidella

makasi buat om epoe tercinta hahahahahahahaha
dukungannya dihargai sekali om


KOHAKU 1
500,000


KOHAKU 2
500,000


KOHAKU 3
500,000


KOHAKU 4
500,000


KOHAKU 5
500,000


KOHAKU 6
500,000


KOHAKU 7
500,000


KOHAKU 8
500,000
EPOE

KOHAKU 9
500,000


KOHAKU 10
500,000


KOHAKU 11
500,000


KOHAKU 12
500,000


KOHAKU 13
500,000


KOHAKU 14
500,000


KOHAKU 15
500,000


KOHAKU 16
500,000


KOHAKU 17
500,000


KOHAKU 18
500,000


KOHAKU 19
500,000
EPOE

KOHAKU 20
500,000


KOHAKU 21
500,000


KOHAKU 22
500,000


KOHAKU 23
500,000


KOHAKU 24
500,000


KOHAKU 25
500,000


KOHAKU 26
500,000
EPOE

KOHAKU 27
500,000


KOHAKU 28
500,000


KOHAKU 29
500,000






SANKE 1
500,000


SANKE 2
500,000


SANKE 3
500,000


SANKE 4
500,000


SANKE 5
500,000


SANKE 6
500,000
EPOE

SANKE 7
500,000


SANKE 8
500,000
EPOE

SANKE 9
500,000


SANKE 10
500,000


SANKE 11
500,000


SANKE 12
500,000


SANKE 13
500,000


SANKE 14
500,000


SANKE 15
500,000


SANKE 16
500,000
EPOE

SANKE 17
500,000


SANKE 18
500,000


SANKE 19
500,000


SANKE 20
500,000


SANKE 21
500,000






SHOWA 1
500,000


SHOWA 2
500,000


SHOWA 3
500,000
EPOE

SHOWA 4
500,000
EPOE

SHOWA 5
500,000


SHOWA 6
500,000


SHOWA 7
500,000


SHOWA 8
500,000


SHOWA 9
500,000


SHOWA 10
500,000


SHOWA 11
500,000


SHOWA 12
500,000


SHOWA 13
500,000


SHOWA 14
500,000
EPOE

SHOWA 15
500,000


SHOWA 16
500,000


SHOWA 17
500,000

----------


## Mossad

hidup om epoe

----------


## waterkeeper

sa 3 - waterkeeper, om dodo ...

----------


## david_pupu

mantap om dodo

----------


## bengkong

Ikan sudah mask bak karantina , thx u ya Om dodo :Clap2:

----------


## Mossad

nga sabar nunggu hasil GO

----------


## abe

Om dodo dah transfer.
Ikan dikirim selasa aja ya. Biar sampe surabaya rabu.
Hari ini keluar kota sampe minggu

----------


## rvidella

rekap terakhir ...... update me kalo ada yang salah


KOHAKU 1






KOHAKU 2






KOHAKU 3
500,000
JS
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

KOHAKU 4
500,000
Engky
KC



KOHAKU 5
500,000
OZI
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

KOHAKU 6






KOHAKU 7






KOHAKU 8
600,000
BENGKONG
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

KOHAKU 9






KOHAKU 10






KOHAKU 11






KOHAKU 12
500,000
BENGKONG
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

KOHAKU 13






KOHAKU 14






KOHAKU 15
600,000
BENGKONG
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

KOHAKU 16
500,000
EPOE
GO

Di Cirebon

KOHAKU 17
1,500,000
BODIL
KC
PAID
Ambil Today

KOHAKU 18
600,000
AGUSTA
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

KOHAKU 19
500,000
EPOE
GO

Di Cirebon

KOHAKU 20
600,000
Engky
KC



KOHAKU 21
600,000
GOENSOE
KC



KOHAKU 22






KOHAKU 23
500,000
GTO919
KC



KOHAKU 24






KOHAKU 25






KOHAKU 26
500,000
EPOE
GO

Di Cirebon

KOHAKU 27






KOHAKU 28






KOHAKU 29













SANKE 1






SANKE 2
600,000
JIMMY THE ONE
KC
PAID


SANKE 3
600,000
Goensoe
KC



SANKE 4






SANKE 5






SANKE 6
600,000
ABE
KC



SANKE 7






SANKE 8
500,000
EPOE
GO

Di Cirebon

SANKE 9






SANKE 10






SANKE 11






SANKE 12






SANKE 13
750,000
Andry kang
KC
PAID


SANKE 14






SANKE 15
500,000
MONGGALANA
KC
PAID


SANKE 16
600,000
RIDWAN SM
GO
PAID
Di Cirebon

SANKE 17






SANKE 18






SANKE 19






SANKE 20
500,000
E Gartina
GO

Di Cirebon

SANKE 21













SHOWA 1
500,000
AGUSTA
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

SHOWA 2
600,000
GOENSOE
KC



SHOWA 3
600,000
GOENSOE
KC



SHOWA 4
500,000
EPOE
GO

Di Cirebon

SHOWA 5
500,000
GRINKZ01
KC
PAID


SHOWA 6






SHOWA 7
500,000
GTO919
KC



SHOWA 8
500,000
EPOE
GO

Di Cirebon

SHOWA 9






SHOWA 10






SHOWA 11
500,000
EPOE
GO

Di Cirebon

SHOWA 12






SHOWA 13






SHOWA 14

BATAL




SHOWA 15
500,000
E Gartina
GO

Di Cirebon

SHOWA 16
500,000
Engky
KC



SHOWA 17

----------


## grinkz01

Om dodo kirim nya pas hari jumat/sabtu ya biar sampe sby hari sabtu/minggu nya. Trims

----------


## abe

Om dodo punyaku kirim selasa aja ya.
Masih banyak acarabluar kota.
Via herona, ke surabaya ya.

----------


## abe

> Om dodo kirim nya pas hari jumat/sabtu ya biar sampe sby hari sabtu/minggu nya. Trims


Surabaya mana nih...
Kali2 bisa pond visit.
Salam kenal om.
Saya di juanda.

----------


## rvidella

rekap terakhir:

KOHAKU 1






KOHAKU 2






KOHAKU 3
500,000
JS
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

KOHAKU 4
500,000
Engky
KC



KOHAKU 5
500,000
OZI
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

KOHAKU 6






KOHAKU 7






KOHAKU 8
600,000
BENGKONG
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

KOHAKU 9






KOHAKU 10






KOHAKU 11






KOHAKU 12
500,000
BENGKONG
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

KOHAKU 13






KOHAKU 14






KOHAKU 15
600,000
BENGKONG
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

KOHAKU 16
500,000
EPOE
GO
PAID
Di Cirebon

KOHAKU 17
1,500,000
BODIL
KC
PAID
Ambil Today

KOHAKU 18
600,000
AGUSTA
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

KOHAKU 19
500,000
EPOE
GO
PAID
Di Cirebon

KOHAKU 20
600,000
Engky
KC



KOHAKU 21
600,000
GOENSOE
KC
PAID


KOHAKU 22






KOHAKU 23
500,000
GTO919
KC
PAID


KOHAKU 24






KOHAKU 25






KOHAKU 26
500,000
EPOE
GO
PAID
Di Cirebon

KOHAKU 27






KOHAKU 28






KOHAKU 29













SANKE 1






SANKE 2
600,000
JIMMY THE ONE
KC
PAID
TAKEN

SANKE 3
600,000
Goensoe
KC
PAID


SANKE 4






SANKE 5






SANKE 6
600,000
ABE
KC
PAID


SANKE 7






SANKE 8
500,000
EPOE
GO
PAID
Di Cirebon

SANKE 9






SANKE 10






SANKE 11






SANKE 12






SANKE 13
750,000
Andry kang
KC
PAID
TAKEN

SANKE 14






SANKE 15
500,000
MONGGALANA
KC
PAID
TAKEN

SANKE 16
600,000
RIDWAN SM
GO
PAID
Di Cirebon

SANKE 17






SANKE 18






SANKE 19






SANKE 20
500,000
E Gartina
GO
PAID
Di Cirebon

SANKE 21













SHOWA 1
500,000
AGUSTA
KC
PAID
Kirim Today

SHOWA 2
600,000
GOENSOE
KC
PAID


SHOWA 3
600,000
GOENSOE
KC
PAID


SHOWA 4
500,000
EPOE
GO
PAID
Di Cirebon

SHOWA 5
500,000
GRINKZ01
KC
PAID
SHIPPED

SHOWA 6






SHOWA 7
500,000
GTO919
KC
PAID


SHOWA 8
500,000
EPOE
GO
PAID
Di Cirebon

SHOWA 9






SHOWA 10






SHOWA 11
500,000
EPOE
GO
PAID
Di Cirebon

SHOWA 12






SHOWA 13






SHOWA 14

BATAL




SHOWA 15
500,000
E Gartina
GO
PAID
Di Cirebon

SHOWA 16
500,000
Engky
KC



SHOWA 17

----------


## agusta_17

Ikan-ikan nya jauh lebih bagus dari fotonya.
Quick delivery n nice fishes. Thanksss om Dodo. :Pray2: 

Ini videonya tggl 2 September kemarin

----------


## epoe

:Yawn: * yang nggak nahanin ................itu Jitai, punuknya ......................*

----------


## agusta_17

> * yang nggak nahanin ................itu Jitai, punuknya ......................*


hooh om epoe, skin nya yg saya suka. bersiiiiihhhh

----------


## bodil

Mantaaaaap..!! :Smokin: 

nanti di update di akhir KC smuanya...  :Photo:   :Nod: 
mudah2an nga ada yang loncat indah... hehehe  :Music:

----------


## epoe

*Bagus mana Showa-nya ................................................ harus pilih satu ...pokoknya !!!*  :Doh:

----------


## epoe

_alternatif-nya milih ini ......salah satu !!!_  :Baby:

----------


## epoe

*mayan .................................dapat ini, dari Om Dodo ............................................*...  :Whistle:

----------


## rvidella

huehehehehe kok ada disini juga?

makasi om ...... supportnya

----------


## J.S

om Dodo ini update fotonya terakhir kapan?

----------


## rvidella

KOHAKU 
Juara 1: 5% dari Omzet Group Kohaku
Juara 2: 3% dari Omzet Group Kohaku
Juara 3: 2% dari Omzet Group Kohaku

SANKE 
Juara 1: 5% dari Omzet Group Sanke
Juara 2: 3% dari Omzet Group Sanke
Juara 3: 2% dari Omzet Group Sanke

SHOWA 
Juara 1: 5% dari Omzet Group Showa
Juara 2: 3% dari Omzet Group Showa
Juara 3: 2% dari Omzet Group Showa

GRAND CHAMPION: 2% dari Omzet 3 Group
BEST IN SIZE: 1% dari Omzet 3 Group

10% Hasil Penjualan akan diserahkan ke KOI-S

Acara ini adalah acara keeping contest di kolam pilihan pemenang lelang, tetapi panitia memberikan opsi untuk memeliharakan ikan-ikan ini di kolam fasilitas Panitia yang berada di Lengkong, Majalengka. Biaya pemeliharaan selama 6 bulan adalah Rp 1jt/ekor. Resiko kematian atau penurunan kualitas menjadi tanggungan peserta acara ini. Kolam @ lengkong berukuran 20x10 dengan kedalaman 2m.


Jika ada pertanyaan, hubungi Dodo Koi @ 08170922688 / pin bb 20c49108

Ikan-ikan ini berukuran 34-47cm, kelahiran Agustus - September 2013.
Demikian penampakannya .... HIDUP KOI LOKAL!!!!

----------


## rvidella

> om Dodo ini update fotonya terakhir kapan?



30 january ini om
ke [email protected]

----------


## epoe

*Nasibnya spt apa ya ...........................

*


*Begitu penilaian, langsung lelang !!!!*

----------


## helmywid

Ditunggu lelangnya Om Epoe......KO16 dan KO 26

----------


## epoe

> Ditunggu lelangnya Om Epoe......KO16 dan KO 26


*Sipppps Om Helmy ........*!!!!

----------


## grinkz01

Gimana apa ada yg update? Showa saya luntur beni nya..sumi jg tdk mau keluar....

----------

